# vga=xxx in lilo.conf für 1400x1050 Framebuffer? (solved)

## MrTom

Tach,

bin gerade dabei mein Notebook neu zu installieren. Dabei möchte ich den Framebuffer für die Console einrichten. Das Notebook kann 1400x1050 Pixel. Ich verwende LILO und finde aber für die Option "vga" nur 1280 und dann 1600 Pixel ?!?!?

Hab nun mal 1280 (vga = 794) verwendet. Allerdings sieht es nicht optimal aus, da an manchen Stellen die Schirft unscharf wird. Das übliche TFT-Problem halt.

Hab im Forum nix gefuden, in Google auch nicht. In der Kernel-Doku (/usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt) steht auch nix drin, was weiterhilft.

Für mein Notebook gibts auch ein Howto im Forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78780.

Da steht aber auch nur diese Tabelle drin:

```
Colours   640x480 800x600 1024x768 1280x1024 1600x1200

--------+---------------------------------------------

256     |   769     771      773      775       796

32,768  |   784     787      790      793       797

65,536  |   785     788      791      794       798

16.8M   |   786     789      792      795       799
```

Mehr hab ich nicht gefunden.Last edited by MrTom on Fri Dec 19, 2003 6:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

Vielleicht hilft dir fbset (sys-apps/fbset) weiter. Ich habe einen Blick in /etc/fb.modes geworfen, dort scheint es ebenfalls keinen Eintrag für 1400x1050 zu geben. Mit modeline2fb (ebenfalls im fbset package) kann man anscheinend Modelines aus der XF86config in einen entsprechenden Eintrag für den Framebuffer konvertieren, vielleicht geht das ja.

Hier habe ich auch noch was vermutlich komfortableres gefunden:

http://misc.kcore.org/linux-on-acer/linux-on-acer.html#vga-framebuffer

vga=0x343 findet sich auf ein paar Seiten, allerdings nichts was nach offizieller Dokumentation aussieht. Anscheinend Geheimwissen (oder es bringt 50% der Displays zum Ex-/Implodieren).

----------

## MrTom

vga=0x343 war es !!!!

Sieht klasse aus!

Super! Vielen Dank!

Aber schon komisch, das es nicht mal in der Kernel-Doku drin ist!?!

----------

## Kermit_the_frog

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> vga=0x343 war es !!!!
> 
> Sieht klasse aus!

 

Hmmm....

Bei mir funktioniert 0x343 nicht, das ist laut Fehlermeldung ein undefinierter Modus.

Welchen Grafikchip hat Dein Laptop?

Welchen Kernel nutzt Du? Welche Kernelsettings hast Du gemacht?

Kermit

----------

## MrTom

 *Kermit_the_frog wrote:*   

> Welchen Grafikchip hat Dein Laptop?
> 
> Welchen Kernel nutzt Du? Welche Kernelsettings hast Du gemacht?

 

Ist ein Acer Travelmate 803lcbi.

Es sollte eine  ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility (64 MB)  sein. Allerdings hab ich nicht den Radeon-Framebuffer aus dem Kernel genommen, sondern den Vesa! Bei dem Radeon kommt nur Mist raus...

Ist der Gentoo-Development-Kernel 2.6-Test11. Die ganzen Treiber für Framebuffer sind fest im Kernel drin. In lilo.conf hab ich nichts besonders drin. Bei vga einfach den HEX-Wert eingetippt (was laut Doku eingetlich nicht gehen soll?!?!? Bin mir da aber nicht so sicher). Im globalen Bereich von lilo.conf hab ich vga=ext drin und bei meinem Kernel die vga=0x343. Damit kann man dann mit dem Backup-Kernel booten, falls es Probleme mit dem Framebuffer gibt. Hab ich sehr schnell gelernt, nachdem ich mehrmals von der LIveCD booten musste  :Sad: 

Performance mit dem Vesa ist zwar nicht der Hit, aber für Console wohl durchaus OK.

Den ganzen Mist mit Bootlogo, Bootsplash hab ich nicht drin.

Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein...

----------

## rhuber

und warum sagt mir das keiner früher?

habe echt lange gesucht und bin heute per zufall drüber gestolper.

vielen dank!

----------

## MrTom

Ja. Wenn ich mal etwas zuviel Zeit habe, werde ich mich auf die Suche aller Werte machen und in die FAQ werfen. Schon komisch, dass man die nicht so einfach finden kann?!?!?!?!

----------

